# Article: Cup North - 01 and 02 November 2014 - Manchester



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?362-Cup-North-01-and-02-November-2014-Manchester


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We've just booked our rooms for this event.

Premier Inn have rates from £29 per night.

Pop the date in your diary and let me know if you are attending.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

It's in the diary - I would imagine a goodly contingent from the north (at least) will attend


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Might be a chance to share a brew or 2 with other forum members.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ah ok ill book time off for this count me in


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Might be a chance to share a brew or 2 with other forum members.


I would certainly hope so!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds good.cant wait for it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely up for that - even mad for it


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Glenn said:


> We've just booked our rooms for this event.
> 
> Premier Inn have rates from £29 per night.


The Premier League fixtures get released this Wednesday (18th) so I'd expect the cheap rooms to go quickly after that


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Any idea who will be attending? Roasters and equipment retailers?

Mite be a good time for me to purchase my dual boiler brewtus if anyone will have any for sale


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Details have not yet been released. I know the team were in Rimini last week for World of Coffee so expect to hear more information in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ticket prices have been set at £10 per ticket per day

Further details will be posted as they come to hand


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?362-Cup-North-01-and-02-November-2014-Manchester


Is this heaton park premier inn your booked at ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, the Trafford one

Postcode: M17 1WS

Added link

http://www.premierinn.com/en/checkHotel/MANOLD/manchester-old-trafford


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

FYI the venue is this one http://www.artworkgreengate.co.uk/contact-us/


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Sounds good, we will be there!

If anyone has any request for us to bring anything to the show, PM us. As it will be impossible to showcase the entire range we have.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I reckon I'll be coming to this, I live just a short walk away! When do tickets go on sale?


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

the first tickets will go on sale in July


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Providing the Kickstarter target is met, discounted tickets can be found here

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1476595151/cup-north


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

Big push on this guys, we have 3 days left to get tamper tantrum in manchester. This is the first time its ever been up norrrf, so it would be amazing to see this through. If your planning on grabbing a ticket, or know people that will, theres not THAT far to go, some good coffee related perks too.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm in - bargain price for entry too


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

Ha the opening shot of the video on Kickstarter is me pulling a shot with my ROK Espresso!







I'm famous!!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

less than 12h to go and we are only £100 off the target!

last push! for the ones that can not attend you can always pledge for the CupNorth blend- great value at 8£ delivered. A one off collaboration between 4 mancunian Roasters!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1476595151/cup-north


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great to hear the target will be met. Looking forward to it.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks TSK, only £41 left at the moment!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> Thanks TSK, only £41 left at the moment!


I'm in , looks like to it's reached it's target


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just received my email to advise that Cup North has been funded

Thank you to the Coffee Forums UK members who helped reached the funding goal. See you in November!


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Only just seen this. Should I contact the organizers from the KS page if I want to attend? Or is there another way to pay and get in the event now?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try this link for *tickets to Cup North*


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

majnu said:


> Only just seen this. Should I contact the organizers from the KS page if I want to attend? Or is there another way to pay and get in the event now?


You can also get your tickets from some of Manchester's best coffee shops - North Tea Power; Grindsmiths, Takk, Caffeine and Co, Fig and Sparrow.

R


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Counting down to CupNorth

If you purchased tickets via Kickstarter you are on the guest list

See you there!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> You can also get your tickets from some of Manchester's best coffee shops - North Tea Power; Grindsmiths, Takk, Caffeine and Co, Fig and Sparrow.
> 
> R


Plus Atkinsons in Lancaster


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

That's true. Tickets are also being sold at Atkinsons.

On a different note

The cupnorth blend came down a treat a a few cafés are having it as guest blend. Our first batch was sold out, but there will be a new batch roasted for KS backers early this week.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok who is going and what days

Need to decide which one to choose and seeing some friendly faces there might help me decide ...

Mrboots - undecided


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok who is going and what days
> 
> Need to decide which one to choose and seeing some friendly faces there might help me decide ...
> 
> Mrboots - undecided


I'm going on the saturday.bought a ticket from caffeine & co last weekend


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps copy and paste below



Mrboots2u said:


> Ok who is going and what days
> 
> Need to decide which one to choose and seeing some friendly faces there might help me decide ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps copy and paste below


Struggling on the iPhone for some reason today

Mr pedantic lol


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CUP NORTH

Which days are you attending

MrBoots - undecided

Mike mc - Saturday

Systemic Kid - Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if coffeehit and other retailers will be selling equipment.just emailed hasbean to see if they will be taking merchandise to sell and beans but was told no stall or sales etc


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Coffee hit will be selling equipment.

Has bean is not exhibiting.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

All us northerners on here , must be more going surely ?

Or is it the prospect of meeting me and systemic that 'sputting people off adding their names to the list?

CUP NORTH

Which days are you attending

MrBoots - undecided

Mike mc - Saturday

Systemic Kid - Saturday and Sunday


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't bring me into this Boots - I have enough of an inferiority complex as it is!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Really want to go but think i may be away elsewhere now....


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Really want to go but think i may be away elsewhere now....


Damn ive bought tickets to take you on the old Trafford tour afterwards lol


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Was hoping to go on Sunday but a last minute family event in Reading has come up which will preclude me attending.

Shame


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Im going on the Saturday looking forward to it hope I don't get too many call outs


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Hoping to see all you people at Cup North! We are exhibitors and I'm getting really excited. We've built a new bench especially for it and we're hoping to have the new Compak grinders up there too alongside the EK, the L2 and a bit of hand brewing paraphernalia!

We have 3 spros on and we're now up to 5 beans for brewing. We'll also be serving the recent LSOL so that should be really interesting for us all.

Of course, Callum is in charge of the machines and he has assistance from Joey Jackson, a gifted latte art fella from Sheffield. I've also heard a rumour that we may get a special guest appearance from our very own Coffeechap!

It should be an amazing weekend - see you there!

Lee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be there Sat & Sun at various times

Can't wait to catch up with everyone


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Are tickets available on the door


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There should be. If possible buy in advance though.

Tickets £10 in advance. £13 on the door


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok thank you Glenn


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Excellent. It's looking like Cup North 2015 is on!


----------

